# Meerkat fleas



## Jessvalpied (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

My meerkats have got fleas from my cats. 

What products can i use on them?.

thank you


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd suggest talking to their vet, wouldn't like to recommend any product they're deadly these days, they might use a ferret flea treatment, or there are natural remedies, I used apple cidar vinegar on my ferrets until they started getting ferret flea spot on rather than use kitten.


----------



## 83ray1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Where about are you from? I've always toyed with the idea of raccoons or meerkats as pets but haven't been sure if its plausible.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's in Guernsey - it at the top right hand side of her post :2thumb:

Quite a few people on here have raccoons and meerkats as pets.


----------

